# 119 Tunnel of Trees



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Greetings to Northern Michigan roadies from down in Texas. I just visited Harbor Springs last week and rode 119 up to Cross Village and back. That HAS to be one of the most beautiful rides I've ever done. Rolling, windy road. Incredible views. Nonstop shade from the canopy of trees. It was perfection. I'm jealous of those who can ride it often.


----------



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

that road is nice. they have a tour out of harbor springs in the spring and fall that uses 119. i think this fall i will ride it backwards to surgeon bay and then turn around and ride it back. that way i will have a view in both directions.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Jeff....we must have been there the same week!!! I was in town from July 12-19. I did the same ride twice. From just south of Harbor Springs up to Cross Village - about 55mile round trip. This is the third year we've been to HS for vacation. I look forward to that ride every year.

Next time up, take a couple of the side roads and make a loop out of it. I don't remember the name of the road (something with an "S") that I took inland, got on Pleasant view (??) and went north, then made my way south into Cross Village and home. Not quite as shady, but still great rolling farmland. It rained both days that I road, but somehow, I didn't care. Once I was north of Good Hart, I don't think I saw a car until I backtracking into Good Hart again.


----------



## JeffN (Sep 19, 2006)

Paul - I was there the same week and did my ride on July 16th, which turned out to be a perfect day to ride. The lake looked like bathwater because the wind was so calm. The wind was howling the previous weekend so I was lucky.

I've done a couple loops like you suggested, and it was very pretty. This year I decided to stay on 119 because it's just to pristine. You're right, too, that I hardly saw any cars. Mostly motorcycles. 

I look forward to getting back and doing it again sometime. I've heard there is good mountain biking in that area too.


----------



## cb400bill (Jul 26, 2007)

I've ridden through the "Tunnel of Trees" on my motorcycle. Just a great ride along the coast. I suggest that the next time you're in Cross Village eat lunch at the Leg's Inn.

http://www.legsinn.com/


----------



## "Fred" (Oct 20, 2006)

PaulCL said:


> Jeff....we must have been there the same week!!! I was in town from July 12-19. I did the same ride twice. From just south of Harbor Springs up to Cross Village - about 55mile round trip. This is the third year we've been to HS for vacation. I look forward to that ride every year.
> 
> Next time up, take a couple of the side roads and make a loop out of it. I don't remember the name of the road (something with an "S") that I took inland, got on Pleasant view (??) and went north, then made my way south into Cross Village and home. Not quite as shady, but still great rolling farmland. It rained both days that I road, but somehow, I didn't care. Once I was north of Good Hart, I don't think I saw a car until I backtracking into Good Hart again.



Stutsmanville Road is the name and not recommended unless you like hills. Stutsmanville is one of the hilliest roads in that area. It is the road I used to train for the horribly hilly hundreds. two mile climbs that average 10% and peak near 20%. A great road if you like to climb but not if like it flat.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

Yes..I remember the climbs. Kind of a blur of pain and rain for me. I road that route on Monday the 14th while there was a light rain and some wind. I'm used to hills around my area.


----------



## monkeyman (Mar 6, 2008)

All,

Just got back from Harbor Springs after being there 10 days. Rode 119 three times plus mtn. biked 3 times. Great trails (North Country Trail, Boyne Highlands Blue, Wildwood). Easily the best week of riding I ever had. No need for iPod. Too much to see and too many hills to climb. Yeah, anyone who lives in MI or the upper midwest needs to ride that route. Taking Pleasant View north thru a little town called Bliss to Gill Road. Follow that west into Wilderness State Park. First view of the Big Lake will be just about the prettiest beach on the Lake MI shoreline. Took the fam back later in the car and found a bucket of Petoskey stones. Lake Shore Drive joins up with to 119 just north of Cross Village. The southern direction is a hoot. The final hill that ends the "Tunnel of Trees" is the perfect farewell. Enjoy the final glide into Harbor Springs. You earned it.

Cheers.


----------



## nootzoo (Apr 5, 2006)

*M119 The Tunnel of Trees*

I'm digging up this old thread just to think everyone for the info. I just spent last week in Good Hart and had a great week riding the Tunnel of Trees and other roads in the area. My favorite ride was to ride 119 and continue through Cross Village on Lake Shore until that turns into Lakeview Road. Take Pleasantview south to Bills and then on Sturgeon Bay back to Lake Shore. You can also take Pleasantview further south and take either Robinson or Stutsmanville east back to M119, but those routes have significantly more hills. Very little traffic in the mornings. One day I saw more bikes than cars.

I also rode on part of the North Country Trail and found that quite nice, but there were some sandy sections that I couldn't ride with my cross bike. Overall the area was a great place to spend a week.


----------

